# Help undervolting i5 10300h asus tuf gaming f15 Throttlestop



## Volacho (Nov 15, 2021)

Has someone already tried to lower the voltage to this computer model?

Please I need someone to guide me to use the program.

Thanks.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 15, 2021)

Asus has disabled CPU voltage control on many of their laptops. Post some ThrottleStop screenshots if you need help. Does the FIVR window say Locked at the top middle of that screen?


----------



## Volacho (Nov 15, 2021)

Sad. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Sherpard2 (Nov 19, 2021)

This is just a guess, but you can take a look if there's an older BIOS for that model (Be aware that a BIOS Update is dangerous for your computer if not handled correctly)


----------

